#  Erste Hilfe >   Unterschied PKV und GKV? >

## juce

Kann mir jemand in einigen Sätzen erklären wo genau die Unterschiede zwischen einer PKV und einer GKV liegen. Oder vllt einen guten Artikel posten mit direkten Link? Suche Anhaltspunkte,  
danke

----------


## spokes

google spukt innerhalb von einem Bruchteil einer Sekunde viele Ergebnisse dafür heraus:  Gegenüberstellung PKV und GKV - Überblick Vor- & Nachteile  GKV vs. PKV Vergleich zweier KV-Systeme  Krankenversicherung: gesetzliche oder private Krankenversicherung? - Finanztip

----------


## StefanD.

Nun ich schätze man sollte sich schon etwas umfangreicher schlau machen!
Hier ist zu lesen  *Perspektive im Alter* Die PKV bildet Rückstellungen für das Alter, d.h. Leistungskürzungen sind nicht zu befürchten, *Beitragserhöhungen sind aber dennoch nicht ausgeschlossen.*
Ein ganz kurzer Satz mit massiver Auswirkung  d.h. wenn man jung ist zahlt man wenig. Diese Beitragserhöhungen können im Alter sehr massiv sein. Inzwischen gibt es einen so genannten Basistarif den die PKV anbieten müssen. 
Es kann sehr ernst werden wenn man bei der Antragsstellung etwas vergisst bzw. etwas verschweigt. Unter Umständen kann man seinen Versicherungsschutz verlieren. 
Es gibt nicht wenig ehemals Selbstständige die durch Krankheit , Scheidung udgl. ihre Beiträge nicht mehr zahlen können. Dann wird es schwierig!  
Wir haben in Deutschland inzwischen 188000 Menschen ohne Krankenversicherung! darunter genau so Deutsche wie Menschen aus anderen Ländern. Übrigens die Zeiten sind vorbei wo die PKV alles bezahlt haben! Ich habe gerade von Senioren gelesen die zwischen 620 und 700 € / Monat an Beiträge zahlen beider PKV. 
Es gibt nicht Wenige die mit erhobener Nase Jahrzehnte lang an den Patienten der GKV vorbei marschiert sind und nun zu gerne wieder in die GKV zurück wollen.  Man möchte ja immer vorn dabei sein!

----------

